# Redness around Pectoral fin base



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

So I noticed my P Acei Ngara had redness around the base of both pectoral fins. He is acting pretty normal, although may be spending more time towards the top of the tank than usual (he really occupies the top of the tank normally). He only developed this yesterday and no other fish in the tank has this or any other issue I am aware of. he is not breathing heavy and is eating. Of note, I did add new fish in the tank a few weeks ago, so could have added a parasite. I was thinking of treating him for gill flukes?

Anyone ever see this or know what it is for sure? What should I treat it with? Should I treat the whole tank?

Tank Parameters:
Temp: 77.5 F
pH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: <10
GH: 160 (I think, going by memory, but second from highest on API 5 in 1 test strips)
KH: 140 (I think, going by memory, but second from highest on API 5 in 1 test strips)

The only other thing I can think of is that three days ago I did a water change and when all done noticed the water was a little cold that I added and the temp was down to about 84.5 F, but it came up quickly back to normal of 77.5.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i found that problem for me was linked to an antibacterial hose used for filling the tank..it caused redness at the base of fins but only in certain species. It went away when i changed it.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

zazz said:


> i found that problem for me was linked to an antibacterial hose used for filling the tank..it caused redness at the base of fins but only in certain species. It went away when i changed it.


What do you mean 'antibacterial' hose? I have hoses on my filters, but no antibacterial ones that I know of.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i was refering to some garden hoses that add stuff to the plastic to stop mould growing inside them... they can do that to malawi that have water filled up through them... redness at the base of fins.


----------

